# Jam Day



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Guess what today is, strawberry jam making day, I pick this much about every 3-4 days of ripe strawberries, in the pot, add sugar and pectin. Then can and enjoy the rest of the year. Mixed berry next, with raspberries, blackberries and boysenberries, the berry rows are coming up like weeds this year.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice berries!:2thumb: My jam day looks to be Sunday ... first strawberry then chocolate mint jelly next. Our blackberries are just starting to bloom.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I need a recipe for the chocolate mint jelly.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Well here I go with the strawberries, first photo setting up, on the back of the stove are artichokes for tonight and my on-going buttermilk, yum, another story, then in goes the sugar after bringing the strawberries to a roiling boil with lemon juice and pectin, again bring to roiling boil, then ready to put in jars, into the canner for 15 min, adjusted up 5 min for our altitude. The smell is over whelming And yes the jam jar in the back of the counter next to the honey jar will be full tomorrow.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Dean said:


> I need a recipe for the chocolate mint jelly.


I do two different mint ( chocolate & peppermint) jellies ... spring with pectin & fall with apples. Here is the one with pectin.... (Just as a note... I do not add the food color:dunno: and it comes out fine and pretty. They are great for my Holiday baskets.

Harvest Time #2: Mint Jelly, Step by Step. - by Scott Hildenbrand | GardenTenders.com :: gardening community

Great pitures Bob.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

My strawberries are just starting to turn red. Another week or 2 and I'll be in jam mode.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

*poking through the snow*

Okay, well maybe the snow is melted now, but here in NW Montana my everbearing strawberry plants are just starting to grow for the year! Blossoms are only a dream for now, let alone berries. The wild ones are blossoming. They'll have small berries, but sweet and plentiful, and ripe around the end of June.

Thanks for the pictures of your strawberries. Very mouth-watering!


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

Bunkerbob...Your killing me.....Yummmmmy!


----------

